# Software > OpenWrt >  OpenWrt Chaos Calmer 15.05

## nikolas_350

Νέα έκδοση 

The OpenWrt developers are proud to announce the *final* release of OpenWrt Chaos Calmer.


```
   _______                     ________        __
 |       |.-----.-----.-----.|  |  |  |.----.|  |_
 |   -   ||  _  |  -__|     ||  |  |  ||   _||   _|
 |_______||   __|_____|__|__||________||__|  |____|
          |__| W I R E L E S S   F R E E D O M
 -----------------------------------------------------
 CHAOS CALMER (15.05)
 -----------------------------------------------------
  * 1 1/2 oz Gin            Shake with a glassful
  * 1/4 oz Triple Sec       of broken ice and pour
  * 3/4 oz Lime Juice       unstrained into a goblet.
  * 1 1/2 oz Orange Juice
  * 1 tsp. Grenadine Syrup
 -----------------------------------------------------

-----------------------------------------------------
```

http://downloads.openwrt.org/chaos_calmer/15.05/


Για όσους δεν έχουν πρόσβαση στο internet
http://downloads.openwrt.awmn/chaos_calmer/15.05/

----------


## Nikiforos

όποιος θελει να παιξει και να δει το openwrt αλλα δεν εχει συσκευη να το βαλει, αν έχει ενα raspberry χωρις να κινδυνευει να χαλασει κατι μπορει σε μια μικρη μνημη πχ 1GB να το βαλει! ετσι εκανα και εγω για να το εχω καπου.
Στις παρακατω σελιδες λεει πως να το περασετε και πολλα αλλα και χρησιμα πραγματακια! 
Ειναι μεγαλη ευκολια γιατι με την καρτα μπορουμε ευκολα να διορθωσουμε τις πατατιες που κανουμε και χανουμε το luci πχ, μου ετυχε 2 φορες να χασω ακομα και το SSH απο λαθος bridge σε interface.
Raspberry + openwrt και δοκιμαστε το ΑΦΟΒΑ! τα σπαει απλα!
και στο τελευταιο link (το εχω δοκιμασει) μπορουμε να το κανουμε και wifi AP κατι που βολευει απιστευτα με το openwrt! 
Συγκριτικα τωρα με ενα RB411 αυτο εδω http://routerboard.com/RB411 που δεν μπορουσε κιολας να παει σε αυτη την εκδοση openwrt και το rasp model B 256MB για την ιδια χρηση σε AP wifi 2,4 N περιττο να πω πως το rasp δουλευε πολυ καλυτερα και πολυ ποιο γρηγορα στα μενου του luci, σε εγκαταστασεις πακετων κτλ. Νομιζω λογικο αφου εχει καλυτερο H/W, ram + cpu αλλα και περισσοτερο χωρο στην μνημη του για εγραφες.
Δυστυχως το 411 ηταν επισκευασμενο και απεβιωσε προχτες, οποτε μονο το rasp εχω να παιζω με το openwrt.

https://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/raspber...n/raspberry_pi
http://computers.tutsplus.com/articl...all--mac-55984
http://blog.sip2serve.com/post/48420...n-access-point

----------


## nikolas_350

Άσχετο, αλλά μια και το έγραφα στο πρώτο post 

Αυτές της μέρες βλέπω το domain http://openwrt.awmn/ δεν εξυπηρετεί 
Για χρήση χωρίς internet υπάρχουν και τα http://openrepo.awmn/ & http://openwrt-mirror.nikolasc.awmn/

Με “downloads.” μπροστά μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν repository

----------

